# MuscleTalk Sponsors Daz Ball



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

**** MuscleTalk Sponsors Daz Ball **** 

*
*

*
* 
​


I have teamed up with James Collier from

www.muscletalk.co.uk

with an exclusive sponsorship - promotion - partnership
​
I'll be the figurehead representative of Muscletalk and will also be working with James through Healthy Action and other projects.

For those of you who don't know me, I won the UKBFF heavyweight class at the British Finals in 2007.

Me and James will be working together to improve my off-season and pre-contest diet and training through 2009

James will be acting as my promoter and agent for all competitions, guest spots, interviews and promotions. For more information please contact James on [email protected]

We've got lots planned for the new year!

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

welcome daz you got any guest spots booked?


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll be doing the ukbff Scottish and northern ireland like this year. Also at the Mr Peterborough which James is involved in the running of

as well as that Ill be competing in and guest posing at the body power expo in May


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

daz ball said:


> I'll be doing the ukbff Scottish and northern ireland like this year. Also at the Mr Peterborough which James is involved in the running of
> 
> as well as that Ill be competing in and guest posing at the body power expo in May


 cheers daz you have to stick to ukbff? are you open to other feds? cos now james is pro i sppose he can only do ukbff or whatever IFBB want him to do?


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

i'll be sticking with the ukbff as always have done - hopefully onto the IFBB like James L

there's a profile going up on muscletalk this week with my comps


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done daz , i meet you in scotland i was with bernie cooper , you are a top bloke very down to earth bernie says hi

all the best bro


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to see you here Darren!

Like the man says, we've got a lot planned for 2009 - it's gonna be an exciting year.

Darren is only 40 mins drive from me, so we'll be meeting weekly to review his progress, this way we can fine tune.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Was very impressed at the Nationals, and a little intimidated when you stood on a chair in front of me during the posedown walkabout!!

You have some serious vascularity in dem dar legs. Evil!!! :thumb:


----------

